# Làm cách nào để diệt mối bằng giấm?



## kanixza (7/12/20)

Nếu gia chủ nghi ngờ một số loài mối đang sinh sống và sinh sản trong khuôn viên nhà thì đó là một vấn đề nghiêm trọng. Giải pháp tốt nhất trong trường hợp này là gọi thợ diệt mối có chuyên môn đến kiểm tra và xử lý. Nếu không có cơ hội để thuê một chuyên gia kiểm soát dịch hại, hầu hết các chủ nhà có xu hướng tự mình diệt trừ mối. Một trong những biện pháp xử lý tại nhà được nhiều người biết đến là diệt mối bằng giấm. 





Chắc chắn, bạn có để một số loại giấm trên kệ bếp và sử dụng nó để nấu ăn. Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng có thể diệt mối bằng giấm. Trộn dung dịch giấm với nước hoặc nước cốt chanh. Sau đó, phun hỗn hợp này lên gỗ và vào các lỗ để loại bỏ các loại côn trùng nhỏ. Đừng quên các biện pháp tự phòng ngừa và sử dụng găng tay chống hóa chất khi trộn và thi công. Ngoài ra, không hít phải hơi giấm.

*Xác định vị trí của mối*
Bước đầu tiên, hãy kiểm tra ngôi nhà của bạn trong và ngoài nhà. Đi bộ dọc theo chu vi ngôi nhà của bạn. Cố gắng xác định vị trí các phòng chứa mối, tổ, ống bùn trên / bên trong tường, trong móng và dọc theo đường ống. bạn nên tìm cái gì? Đầu tiên, bằng chứng về mối mọt giống như mùn cưa xung quanh lan can boong, cột và các cấu trúc bằng gỗ. Thứ hai, sự hiện diện của các lỗ nhỏ (mở hoặc bịt kín bằng bùn) trên cấu trúc gỗ. Thứ ba, hoạt động của những con bọ nhỏ màu đen, nâu hoặc kem trông giống như kiến. Thứ tư, đống cánh dài gần cấu tạo gỗ. Đây là tất cả các dấu hiệu của sự xâm nhập của mối trong khu vực.

*Xử lý sự xâm nhập bản địa để diệt mối bằng giấm*
Trong thực tế, có rất nhiều phương pháp tự nhiên để tiêu diệt sâu bọ phá hoại gỗ. Chúng thân thiện với môi trường và dễ sử dụng. Bạn có thể áp dụng giấm để diệt mối theo 4 cách sau:

1. giấm ở dạng nguyên chất
2. giấm được hòa tan trong nước với tỷ lệ pha loãng 1: 1
3. giấm với nước cốt chanh (5 oz giấm cho mỗi quả chanh mới vắt)
4. giấm trắng với dầu ô liu (1 một phần giấm trên 4 phần dầu ô liu)​Phương pháp thứ hai và thứ ba có hiệu quả để loại bỏ những con mối hiện có. Dung dịch giấm sẽ ngăn không cho các loài gây hại ăn gỗ khác sử dụng các khu vực được xử lý hoặc ống bùn. Xịt vào các góc của tòa nhà và khu vực mà mối có thể kiếm ăn và tìm đường vào nhà. Hỗn hợp sẽ dễ dàng thấm qua các lỗ và vết nứt và diệt mối bằng giấm và nước cốt chanh. Bản thân chanh có chứa d-limonene là chất độc đối với sâu bọ hại gỗ. Nó giết chết mối bằng cách diệt mối bằng phá hủy hệ thống tiêu hóa của chúng.

*Cách bôi giấm chống mối gỗ khô và mối dưới đất*





Trên thực tế, bạn có thể sử dụng thức ăn thủy tinh để xử lý sự xâm nhập của mối mọt dưới đất và gỗ khô. Để tạo dung dịch giấm để đuổi mối, hãy lấy một phần giấm cho một phần nước. Ví dụ, để có 4 gallon hỗn hợp, hãy đổ 2 gallon nước vào một cái xô. Sau đó, thêm 2 gallon giấm. Trộn đều và áp dụng bằng cách phun lên bề mặt gỗ và qua các lỗ vào phòng trưng bày và ống. Hơn nữa, giấm trắng và dầu ô liu (hỗn hợp 1: 4) sẽ bảo vệ đồ đạc của bạn khỏi sự tấn công của mối mọt.

Xịt giấm hoặc dung dịch của nó lên gỗ hoặc trực tiếp lên những con mối gỗ khô ở khu vực bị mối xâm nhập, tiêm vào những lỗ hổng và lối vào. Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng có thể khoan lỗ trên gỗ bị nhiễm khuẩn và bơm giấm qua chúng.

Nếu mối dưới đất đã đột nhập vào nhà bạn, hãy bơm dung dịch vào các đường hầm hoặc hang bùn để diệt mối bằng giấm tại nguồn. Trên thực tế, các loài sống dưới lòng đất ở Mỹ không xây gò, chúng có tổ dưới lòng đất bên ngoài ngôi nhà. Chúng đi qua các ống trú ẩn và đào hang vào nhà để tìm kiếm gỗ.

Ngoài ra, hỗn hợp giấm trắng và dầu ô liu là một chất đánh bóng đồ gỗ hoàn hảo. Áp dụng nó bằng một miếng vải sợi mềm. Như vậy, lớp bảo vệ này sẽ giúp mối tránh xa.


----------

